# Advice needed...please



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a call tonight of someone wanting me to take in her 6 goats. First off I don't know this person, I don't know how she got my #. She stated in get message that she has 6 goats she can't afford to feed, doesn't know what kind or what they are, and they don't move much?? I'm considering helping, but the not moving much scares me, as I already have 6 goats with 3 due to deliver within the next few months. Should I maybe provide her with the rescue #? I want to help, but need to protect my kids so to speak


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have not called her back yet, FYI. Not sure if I should or I might end up with 6 more goats that are sick I just have too big of heart.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To be honest, I wouldn't do it. You don't know what kind of diseases they have or anything about them. If you start getting known for taking unwanted animals, you will end with them dumped on your doorstep all the time. Then your herd will never be safe. Give her the number to a rescue if you have one. People like this are taking the easy way out they think. They "love" them to much to auction them, won't get homes for them before they are starving, and want you to take them now because they are afraid they're going to get busted.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Agreed.

Overwhelming yourself and putting your herd at risk won't be doing those goats any favors. Give her the number for a rescue and point her in the right direction to meet people who are in a better position to help.

I understand how hard it can be to say no, but you are more helpful by just giving her resources right now.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to agree with the answers you've been given so far. It's very sad. Are there rescues in your area that can help them? Is she far from you? I would try to help her. But, I'm practical also. I would not bring them to my place without testing. Depends on how far down they are...why don't folks ask for help early enough that you can actually HELP them?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with the others  It's hard, but your goats' health has to come first.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! Keeping my little herd healthy is very important, and I need to protect them. I will look up some goat rescue # here in Washington. Not sure how far she is because she didn't say in her message. I'll let you know what happens. If she's close enough I might go and see them, and then go from there.


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

I would go check them out and see if I could help. Take along numbers for local rescues if any are around. Or at least vets and good places to get feed/hay.

If you are that kind of helpful person you could (if you have room) set up a quarantine pen somewhere on your property just in case this happens again. Then you could help them without putting your own goats in danger.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Totally agree with goathiker. I wouldn't go to the property unless you practice bio security to your own farm. I'd also agree w giving her some local rescue #, place an ad on CL, or auction.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in agreement with everyone else. This is not your responsibility to fix. It's hers. Don't risk your herd and take them on yourself. If you want to help send her a list of rescues and organizations that may help. And don't go there. Not just for bio-security, but it's going to pull at your heartstrings and draw you in. Too risky on both counts.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my!! Something is terribly wrong with this lady... She had no interest in getting a goat rescue #, and insisted I give her my address so her friend can drop them off... RED FLAGS!! She's not getting my address, so I ended up calling a local goat rescue to give them her #. They took it but they were going to call the humane society, and prompted me to do the same. That sounded a little strange, but I just have her # and first name, I don't know where she lives...... She hung up on me so I'm hoping praying that those animals wherever they are can get some help..... SAD


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! Where does she get off getting mad at you for not taking on HER responsibility?!!

So sorry she got you involved. It takes a toll emotionally. Just add her to the list of emotional vampires.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! Something is wrong with this lady. She insisted I give her my address so that a friend could drop them off. She did NOT want me coming to her... She's not getting my address.... She had no interest in getting a goat rescue # and hung up on me I called the goat rescue, and gave her name & # to them. They were going to call the humane society. Just got off the phone with the humane society and there is really nothing anyone can do because we don't know where she lives. They are going to do some searching with her # to see if they can find out... Wow!! This is sad I hope those animals find some help.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

That's awful. There is more going on here than meets the eye. You are well out of it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry for the double posts, I answered the call from the humane society, and my phone sent the first message.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay! They actually found her, through another person she tried to call.... Don't know all the specifics but they are loading up the animals right now. She had more then goats, but the lady from the rescue didn't give details, she just wanted me to know that the animals are in rough shape, and they are getting help I am relieved a bit because at least the animals can get help, and obviously she needs help too, as well as a hard lesson learned hopefully.....


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It worked out the way it needed to. Glad to hear the goats, and others, are in good hands.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes yes yes! I'm so glad the goats are okay


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

In Kennewick Washington there is a lady referred to as "the bird lady" I met her once or twice when I worked at honda. She would take in her beat up old accord wagon and ask for free services. Anyways she was definitely a weird person and apparently she has some mental issues. A few years back she was arrested for having tons of sick and dead animals all over her property. She claimed she would nurse them back to health but couldn't keep up with so many would die. 
It's an interesting read if you have the time here's the link http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/4448/WA/US/

For any of you that live in Washington there are crazy people here too.... I know who'd a thought.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ironically I live in Washington 

I think I remember something about "the bird lady"


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

What part?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Edgewood - close to Puyallup. Not sure where the lady is from though, as I didn't ask.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I love that area 

I'm in Othello (eastern Wa) 
Not as much rain lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad that they are getting help. Are they going to Half Moon? Our Pack Goat club sends them funds when we have extra.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Edgewood - close to Puyallup. Not sure where the lady is from though, as I didn't ask.


I almost bought my first house in Puyallup! I literally found out I was getting transferred (by request a year earlier) the same day I made the offer!!

My heart bleeds for Animals in need of rescue but I learned the hard way that you can not seem soft to these people. If care is what they THINK they have for/give to their animals that the "love" then you can only imagine how little regard they have for the people/animals they dont know.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

@ goat hiker : not sure where they were going, but she did say that she would keep me updated. So when she calls I will ask.

After this incident I think I might support the goat rescue, and possibly help by setting up a quarantine at my place because I do have the room. Obviously the last part needs to be thought and prayed about first

Thanks everyone for your input, much appreciated


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

janeen just by having a spot for extra goats could be a help to your rescue too. You could foster goats who are almost ready to be adopted out and free up space for more goats at the rescue itself. Definitely a good idea


----------

